#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-22
<kelemengabor> dpm: any news on re-enabling the Oneiric langpacks?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I did it this weekend :)
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<kelemengabor> cool, thanks!
<dpm> I'll send an e-mail to the list as well:
<dpm> we'll have the regular delta langpack this week
<dpm> and
<dpm> a full export on Thursday
<dpm> as pitti wants to prepare the langpacks for the beta
<kelemengabor> hey andrejz, got a second?
<andrejz> sure
<kelemengabor> remember that last friday, we went through the import queue, and saw this @GETTEXT_PACKAGE@.pot?
<andrejz> yes
<kelemengabor> well, that's because of a bug, if you ever see it again, don't forget to file one
<kelemengabor> and this is how to solve it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kelemeng/unity-greeter/bug831026/revision/91
<andrejz> ok, i will make note of it
<andrejz> thanks for letting me know
<kelemengabor> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-23
<dpm> morning all
<RawChid> Hello :)
<sagaci> hi
<RawChid> I'm looking at the strings of oneconf. And see a lot of sentences don't begin with a capital. Some of them are shown in --help, and some of them are just "print" messages.   I think about translating them all Capitalized. What do you think?
<Jessica_Lily> dpm I've added a locale to the na'vi bug
<Jessica_Lily> well a link to glibc bug which i filed with it attacked
<Jessica_Lily> *attached
<dpm> RawChid, it should be ok, although you should then watch out when the developer corrects them all to be capitalized in the original strings, then all your translations will be discarded (well, just marked as fuzzy)
<dpm> you might want to give the dev a heads up
<dpm> I think it's didrocks
<dpm> you can find him on #ubuntu-devel
<dpm> or #ubuntu-desktop
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, wow, good work!
<Jessica_Lily> thanks, i used what i could from the klingon & GB locales
<Jessica_Lily> stuff like currancy? i just borrowed from GB because i had no idea what to put for obvious reasons :P
<dpm> :)
<RawChid> Yeah, that's why I was asking.  And I can contribute by "improving" the strings.
<RawChid> Thanks dpm
<dpm> so the na'vi are going to use pounds, then? ;)
<Jessica_Lily> sure! :P
<Jessica_Lily> dpm I assume you can change that when you apply a locale you can go into the config and choose like currency if you happen to use a different one
<Jessica_Lily> so like US people who use this can go into their settings or german or w/e
<dpm> yeah, exactly
<Jessica_Lily> awesome!
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, can you remind me about the bug number?
<Jessica_Lily> urrrrm two seconds (not sure myself)
<dpm> no rush :)
<Jessica_Lily> its cool, with the power of bash https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/166319
<Jessica_Lily> (grepped all my logs in one command xD)
<Jessica_Lily> :P
<Jessica_Lily> <3  bash
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, you can also file a bug in the langpack-locales package in Ubuntu. It often takes a long time for a locale to be included in glibc, so if there is good support behind it and the locale definition has all the right format and content, we sometimes include it as a patch in Ubuntu, so that people can start working on translations in the meantime until it gets accepted.
<dpm> Here's how:
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+filebug
<dpm> if you do that, remember to add a bug watcher to the upstream bug
<dpm> otherwise the langpack-locales maintainers will ask you to file a bug upstream first :)
<Jessica_Lily> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/831976 <-- like that?
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, exactly like that :) - for extra points, you can add a watch to the upstream bug: you can simply click on the "Also affects project" link and follow the instructions there
<Jessica_Lily> ahhh
<Jessica_Lily> thats cool
<Jessica_Lily> dpm how long do you think that'll take?
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, honestly, I cannot say, it depends on how busy the developers are
<dpm> so it might be a few day or a few weeks
<Jessica_Lily> ahh okay
<dpm> and it depends as well whether the locale def needs any tweaking
<dpm> you can always try to talk to the maintainers directly on IRC
<Jessica_Lily> xD
<Jessica_Lily> dpm how can i do that?
<Jessica_Lily> dpm how did you say i could speed up the totem renaming bug
<Jessica_Lily> "Movie Player" -> "Film Player"
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, I was suggesting to get in touch with the British English translators through their mailing list
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-gb
<Jessica_Lily> I just send an email to the email listed there
 * Jessica_Lily doesn't use mailing lists
<Jessica_Lily> dpm what do i say to them?
<dpm> Jessica_Lily, just mention the bug, asking what they think about your proposal, which hopefully should spark a discussion in which they change the translation or agree that the current one is good enough
<Jessica_Lily> okay!
<Jessica_Lily> :D
<dpm> :-)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-24
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> i have approved some additional templates and updated the list of templates for which priority needs to be set
<andrejz> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US
<andrejz> it's about 200 templates in total
<andrejz> any help with assigning priorities would be very welcome
<dpm> andrejz, good work, looking at the list now
<andrejz> just send the email to UTC
<andrejz> sent
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<andrejz> no prob
<andrejz> i think it makes sense to set the priority now as no new templates are expected (string freeze tommorow)
<RawChid> Do I understand it correct that after the freeze of tommorow, the strings won't change anymore for oneiric?
<RawChid> I see UserInterfaceFreeze, BetaFreeze @ schedule
<dpm> RawChid, correct
<dpm> although bugs and string freeze exception requests mean that there are sometimes changes after that
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid> So UserInterfaceFreeze means  'translatable' string freeze?
<RawChid> Or implies.
<sagaci> implies :P
<RawChid> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-25
<andrejz> hello dpm_ ! Do you possibly know (or anyone else for that matter) what is happening on the fron of localisable ISOs
<dpm_> hi andrejz, skaet (Kate Stewart) is driving that project, but I haven't talked to her in a while.
<dpm_> it seems that she's picked some ISOs for initial beta-1 testing
<dpm_> and others to test later on:
<dpm_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImageContacts
<andrejz> good, so evertyhing is still on track for 11.10
<dpm_> yeah
<artnay> hmm. we (Finnish LoCo, Mirv) have been building our own .iso to include full language support, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-remix
<dpm_> artnay, this project is about having a set of standard tools to build localized isos, as explained on the mailing list (http://old.nabble.com/Call-for-creating-and-testing-localized-ISO-images-td32114033.html). This does not stop anyone from keeping building localized isos with existing methods, though
<Mirv> the script we have works flawlessly for current purposes, but I'll revisit the issue at 12.04 LTS. especially if going by the process would indeed get rid of the Remix status.
<Mirv> hmm, on the other hand, I'm interested enough that I'll sign in anyway.
<Mirv> at least if oneiric firefox stops crashing :)
<dpm_> :)
<dpm_> hey Mirv, long time no see, how's it going?
<Mirv> dpm: somehow managing to have all the possible (well, not all but many) life-busying things at the same time, but otherwise great ;)
<Mirv> let's see how the autumn formulates
<Mirv> Debian and Ubuntu on mobile phones still interests as a possibility, even though there's still hard work ahead everywhere to approach the "PC approach" (choose your OS) on phones
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-26
<askhl_> Hi.  Translation sharing between different ubuntu series when uploading po-files.  Is that something which happens?
<askhl_> It appears to me so far that it doesn't, so in that case I'll need to upload separately to each series.  Is this correct?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-08-27
<sagaci> hi, I've just downloaded the latest base pack translation, I notice there's a couple of languages, such as en@shaw, en_US@piglation,
<sagaci> ca@valencia, en@boldquot - what are these, extra branches?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-22
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2012-08-24
<Miya_> hi
<Miya_> anybody there?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-08-21
<lord4163> Hello
<phillw> lord4163: with a bit of luck, how to get around pootle should be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<phillw> But, this is as far as I can guide you. Feel free to rant at me when you get frustrated in PM :)
#ubuntu-translators 2020-08-18
<courrier> Hey GunnarHj! I've been advised to poke you when submitting this translation bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1891950 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1891950 in blueman (Ubuntu) "Missing some French translations" [Undecided,New]
<GunnarHj> courrier: I submitted a comment at the bug report.
<courrier> GunnarHj: thank you, bug submitted on github
<GunnarHj> courrier: Good, thanks.
<courrier> why isn't there any blueman translation overriden there btw https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+lang/fr
<GunnarHj> courrier: Because the blueman package is in universe. Universe package translations are usually not provided via Ubuntu's language packs.
<courrier> oh ok thanks
